# Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV: 
"Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich​*
Es ist absolut erfrischend über den Tellerrand in österreichische Fernsehen zu schauen, wie positiv da über Angeln, Angler etc. berichtet wird. Keinerlei Schüterzgedönse - es geht wirklich nur um Angler und Angeln und das Positive.

Gestern kam der kurze Bericht "Angeln im Trend".

Einen Dank an die Nachbarn für diesen kleinen, aber positiven Beitrag ums Angeln!




http://tvthek.orf.at/profile/heute-mittag/4660089/heute-mittag/13939066/Angeln-im-Trend/14098084

-------------------------------------------------​In den letzten Tagen hatten wir ja einige Sendungen verlinkt und bekannt gemacht, die in Deutschland um Angeln und Angle kamen, auch die unsägliche Verbandlerselbstbeweihräucherung fast ohne Bezug zum Angeln aus Thüringen:
 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.

Fast immer in deutschen Sendungen zum Thema kommen Naturschutz, Tierschutz und sonstiges Schützergedrisse vor.

Man hat fast den Eindruck, es müsse zukünftig statt "Sportanglerverein" besser "Sportschützerverein" heissen, folgt man solchen Sendungen (wenige positive Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)..

Statt darzustellen, wie toll das Angeln ist, was Angeln alles bringt für Mensch, Gewässer, Wirtschaft etc., werden hierzulande nur Probleme mit Anglern und Angeln gewälzt - zuvörderst von Vereinen und Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei.

Es ist daher ABSOLUT erfrischend über den Tellerrand in österreichische Fernsehen zu schauen, wie positiv da über Angeln, Angler etc. berichtet wird. Kein Schüterzgedönse - es geht wirklich nur um Angler und Angeln und das Positive..

Einen Dank an die Nachbarn für diesen kleinen, aber positiven Beitrag ums Angeln - NUR um Angeln und Angler!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

Wie die Lütte den Karpfen landet, wie der versorgt und zurückgesetzt wird, dazu die Erklärung vom Vereinsobmann dazu....

Ich stell mir gerade die Erklärung zu dem gleichen Fall in D vor, mit dem Geeiere und Geseiere, das Verbandler/Vereinler da bei uns veranstalten würden, um das zurücksetzen eines Karpfens zu erklären..


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: ist Peta eigentlich nur in Deutschland aktiv? Ist das österreichische Tierschutzgesetz gänzlich anders als das Deutsche?
Ansonsten super anzusehen, wie selbstverständlich die Angler den Fisch wieder einsetzen und kein schlechtes Gewissen haben müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

In anderen Ländern gibts halt nicht so viele vorauseilende Verbandsabnicker wie bei uns, die PeTA noch die Hände spielen.
Und nicht so viele von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mehr oder weniger beherrschte Leitmedien, die jedes Schützerzucken bejubeln..


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: ist Peta eigentlich nur in Deutschland aktiv? Ist das österreichische Tierschutzgesetz gänzlich anders als das Deutsche?
> Ansonsten super anzusehen, wie selbstverständlich die Angler den Fisch wieder einsetzen und kein schlechtes Gewissen haben müssen.



Hallo,

in Österreich gilt das Tierschutzgesetz nicht für die Jagd und für die Fischerei/Angeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Österreich gilt das Tierschutzgesetz nicht für die Jagd und für die Fischerei/Angeln.
> 
> ...


Man kann von den Ösis halten was man mag....aber da sind die uns weeeeeeeit voraus!


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

Schau mal einer an, sogar die Österreicher sind uns angeltechnisch voraus. :m


----------



## Vanner (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

Super Beitrag, so muß das.#6#6#6


----------



## Mxxks (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*

Tja! Darum fahr ich zum Forellenangeln gerne rüber zu den Nachbarn (Österreich).

P.s. schöner Beitrag

Gruß Maeks


----------



## 1.Hippo (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen absolut POSITIV:  "Angeln im Trend" - diesmal aus Österreich*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Schau mal einer an, sogar die Österreicher sind uns angeltechnisch voraus. :m


Und nicht nur dort :g


----------

